# Applying beeswax



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Any tips beyond the obvious "melt it in the microwave and brush it on, then buff to a shine"?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You want to melt it in a double boiler as you would with chocolate. After it has melted, mix it with equal parts of turpentine. 

You can also shave it down into small pieces and let it dissolve overnight in a jar of turpentine. 

To use, just put some on a rag and wipe on. I prefer to use a piece of #0000 steel wool to work the polish in, then when it dries, I buff with a soft cloth.


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, Julian. Will this finish withstand a little dampness? I'm applying it to a hair fork, which holds long hair in a bun. Many women put their hair up while it's still damp.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You can also make a finish out of beeswax instead of just a wax. Mix equal parts boiled linseed oil, turpentine, and beeswax. 2-3 coats and you will be good to go.


----------

